# Red currents/blackcurrents and dogs



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Are red/blackcurrents bad for dogs? Have some in the garden and need to know if I need to stop Millie from getting to them or not since she's a fruit nut! Not sure if she will try to eat them but she certainly raided the raspberry cane last year (currents had came and gone before I got her).

Oh, and can dogs have elderberries? Going to go berry picking and figured I'll collect some for the dogs fruit mixes too! Millie will be happy because I know where there are wild raspberries lol though she'll probably just help herself!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As I understand it redcurrants and blackcurrants aren't poisonous to dogs.

With Elderberry it's my understanding that only the leaves, bark, roots and buds are poisonous, not the actual berries.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Feorag :no1:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

they will be ok :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, no need to mess around trying to keep the dog from the currents LOL Never know, she might not like redcurrents so the birds might be able to get them! Can't find my raspberry cane, its disappeared in the jungle. I'm sure Millie will soon find it when there are ripe raspberries to be had though!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Edenn loves a blackberries when we find them on walks (remote places, where they would never be sprayed of course) Morgan, doesn't like them


----------

